

HN: please help me help my father - pleasehelp001

Dear HN users, a long time poster here. Please help me help my father.<p>My father, 58, living in a European city, lost a job recently and it's very hard to find a new one for him. He used to be a CEO (a couple of times) in an agricultrure business (small biz, max 50 people). He got fired last year and it's hard for him to find a job in a smaller town (population of 50K people) he lives in. I am an entrepreneur and have some cash available (to fund an average salary of one person in my country for 3 years). I'd like to help my dear father = maybe there's a way I could fund and create an agriculture startup? Or something else? I am worried he might not be able to find another job before his retirement age (at the age of 65) - I know this is a very hard situation for him and I'd like to help him since he helped me a lot in my life - I owe it to him. What would you hacker guys (or girls) do? Maybe there's something I could do for my father. Maybe have him create a real investment project (a small house) (which I'd fund) and have him build it and sell it? Or something else?<p>I want him to feel he is useful and that his life still has a lot of purpose.<p>My father is excellent at managing people and generally overseeing a business.<p>Thank you for listening - this means everything to me!
======
kaisdavis
First off, what is his dream right now? What projects does he work on in his
free time?

It's wonderful that you want to help him, but unless it's something that he's
passionate about, will he want to do it?

